# Xoom fe root?



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone have a Xoom Family edition? If so, did you root? And how did you d it? Will the any xoom any update method work? And what roms are you running? Anyone?

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## bakerbob (Jan 14, 2012)

*Rooting the Xoom FE*

You have to use a factory cable which is a special cable that once plugged in, it allows you to enter fastboot and then you can flash in root. I have not tried it, however I've seen it posted.

If you have an older model you can root it using:
adb shell /system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`mount -o remount,rw /system`'
adb shell /system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`dd if=/system/bin/ash of=/system/xbin/su`'
adb shell /system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`chmod 6755 /system/xbin/su`'

But that has been patched. I saw some posting from some 'Clown' trying to sell that exploit (I guess there's con artist in every bunch). But don't waste your money on his tool, it's a scam. You can just type in the commands yourself. Everyone was demanding a refund and I think he's been banned from most of the boards.

Bob


----------

